# Officer Down: Robert Hill - [Richmond, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Va. trooper is hit, killed in traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Robert Hill* - [Richmond, Virginia]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 42
*Additional Info:* Senior Trooper Robert Hill had served with the Virginia State Police for 19 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Hill was struck and killed by a vehicle while conducting a traffic stop. *Date of Incident:* November 24, 2006

*Va. trooper is hit, killed in traffic stop*
By Bill Geroux, Staff Writer
Richmond Times-Dispatch
A veteran Virginia State Police trooper was killed yesterday afternoon when he was struck by a car on the side of U.S. 58 in Southampton County. He had stopped to write a ticket to another motorist.
Senior trooper Robert A. Hill, 42, of Courtland, a 19-year veteran of the state police, was pronounced dead at the scene, about 6 miles east of Emporia, said Sgt. D.S. Carr, a state police spokesman.
Carr, who had known Hill for years, called him "a real family man, a fine trooper and a friend." ...

*Full Story: Va. trooper is hit, killed in traffic stop*


----------

